# Suicide Terrorism Training & More



## Irishman1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello all,
For good updated training in Suicide Terrorism as well as tactical training and advanced driving training as well, go to http://www.protectmeepi.com These are good resources for todays crazy world and here in the People's Republic of Massachusetts, those in public safety need all the help they can get.

Stay Safe..


----------

